# Martell 180mm Wa (Laser) Nakiri - For Sale



## Dave Martell (Feb 5, 2018)

Please click on the picture to check out additional images and see details.... :cool2:


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 5, 2018)

And yes you read that correctly - "Laser Nakiri" :cool2:


----------



## esoo (Feb 5, 2018)

That is one gorgeous handle.


----------



## valgard (Feb 5, 2018)

I dig that handle


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 5, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 5, 2018)

Here's some more pictures and info on this knife....


*180mm Wa (Laser) Nakiri - Standard*




Model - Nakiri
Blade Length - 180mm
Steel - O1 (high carbon tool steel)
Hardness - Rc 60-61 (with cryo)
Height (at heel) - 58mm
Weight - 6.8oz (193g)
Handle Style - Wa Octagonal
Handle Materials - Spalted Maple Burl with African Blackwood ferrule
FREE Lifetime Sharpening included!



Thin with a slight convex grind yet nicely tapered = Laser Nakiri!

Made from cryo treated Rc 60-61 O1 that's tough, yet easy to sharpen. This is the thinnest, maybe lightest, nakiri that I've made to date. It's also 2mm shorter than I normally make them, just worked out this way. 

The wa octagonal handle is made from spalted maple and African blackwood. The spalti-ness of this handle is apparent with black lines running throughout and minor surface imperfections that can felt through the touch. This handle should pair well with the high carbon blade as it patinas over time. 

The handle wood is stabilized AND sealed with a varnish/oil finish. 

This knife is from our Standard line, where we're able to offer the same high quality knife as always, but at a less expensive price point. 

_*Please see close up pictures for details.


_*Price - $475


*


----------



## Nemo (Feb 5, 2018)

Nice looking nakiri, Dave.

Got a coil shot?


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 5, 2018)

Nemo said:


> Nice looking nakiri, Dave.
> 
> Got a coil shot?




No I don't, I never take them since they never come out for me when I do.

Let me see what I can figure out tomorrow.


----------



## Marek07 (Feb 5, 2018)

Great looking knife Dave. If it were in CPM-154 I'd grab it rather than wait for mine. &#128513;


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 5, 2018)

Thanks Marek


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 6, 2018)

Nemo said:


> Nice looking nakiri, Dave.
> 
> Got a coil shot?




Yeah, now I remember why I don't do choil shots, they're impossible! :curse:

But anyway I managed to get one that might work?!?


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 6, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> Yeah, now I remember why I don't do choil shots, they're impossible! :curse:
> 
> But anyway I managed to get one that might work?!?



YES. I have been waiting three years for a Martell choil shot lol. Now let's see those gyutos!!

PS: I predict that whoever snaps up this nakiri is gonna start buying bulk shallots just for fun. Seriously that thing looks wicked as all get out. :knife:


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 6, 2018)

Price DROP!


*$425*


----------



## Jville (Feb 6, 2018)

Looks like a pretty good choil shot to me Dave


----------



## Nemo (Feb 7, 2018)

Jville said:


> Looks like a pretty good choil shot to me Dave


+1


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 7, 2018)

Jville said:


> Looks like a pretty good choil shot to me Dave





Nemo said:


> +1




Well that's good to hear. Thanks gents!


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 7, 2018)

Dave,

What are the handle dimensions at the mid point?

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 7, 2018)

*MUST SELL TODAY!*

Blowout pricing - $399 

You'll never see this again - trust me! :scared4:


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 7, 2018)

Bill13 said:


> Dave,
> 
> What are the handle dimensions at the mid point?
> 
> Thanks!




20mm x 25mm


----------



## TheCaptain (Feb 7, 2018)

Dave, I just reposted this on Instagram. Maybe we'll get some Nakiri love there as the heathens here obviously don't know awesomeness! &#128541;


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 7, 2018)

TheCaptain said:


> Dave, I just reposted this on Instagram. Maybe we'll get some Nakiri love there as the heathens here obviously don't know awesomeness! &#63005;




Thanks V! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 7, 2018)

Oh man this is still here! :sad0:


----------



## charlesquik (Feb 8, 2018)

Could you elaborate about "laser" for nakiri?

Isn't more weight and more sturdy the way to go with nakiri as they are made to cut all vegetable including roots vegetable and more weight help the push cut?


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 8, 2018)

SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!

:doublethumbsup:


----------

